# Betta Conditions



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I already kind of know the answer to this but then i have seen others who have done the opposite.

My question is it possible to keep a betta in an unfiltered unheated tank setup. The temperature of an unheated tank i have stays between 68-70 Fahrenheit. I have seen some people keep them in roughly the same conditions and the betta done well. But from what i know these kind of go against ideal conditions.

Just wondering whether anyone has managed to keep a betta in those conditions before ad if so did the betta maintain a healthy life without trouble?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,sure.I have kept them in these conditions myself,but the fish were listless,never really flared and only survived,not thrived.In temps lower than 75 they almost hibernate.This is why many who have them in unheated and unfiltered setups complain the fish is a bore,and just sits there,never really swimming or even noticing the people or surroundings.I found out that if given a setup more like the natural habitat,they were much happier and lived for over six years,whereas in the setups above,they were lucky to live a year.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

That was my experience in a proper set up mine lived for about 4 years. But i heard a few say they kept them well in other conditions so was just seeing the general experience with others


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

i always run no filter on my betta tank simply because i have no extra food waste as i feed him 1 pellet at a time to make sure he eats it, i do weekly water changes, and my betta hates the movement it upsets him. I do however run a heater and since I have added the heater he is so much happier and he starts dancing around whenever i walk into the room.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Thanks i may be able to do that soon then as i will have a spare heater once i get my new one . It was mainly the filter issue i was worried about as not used an unfiltered setup


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can baffle a filter to make less flow.If you dont use a filter you have to do 100% changes or the wastes will build up leading to issues.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

At the moment i don't have a spare filter as they are all in use. I am aware of it can lead to issues if water isnt changed more often which is why i asked what peoples experiences are. I just dont like seeing empty tanks lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL I dont either.I am selling three for a few reasons.One is I cant stand them sitting empty,and ive no room for them.Another is someone can get more use from them other than me,and third a friend needs help so im selling to buy some of her auctions,lol which in turn helps someone else,so its for a great cause.


----------

